# Dlan + Win7: keine Verbindung



## zerO (15. September 2009)

Hey Leute, 
habe letztens einem Kumpel einen PC zusammengebaut, der funktioniert auch auch sehr gut. Dazu hat er sich Dlan bestellt, da seine Eltern nicht unbedingt durchs ganze Haus bohren wollten. Soweit so gut, nach etwas rumprobieren ging auch Dlan.

Dann hatte er neulich einen Stromausfall und seitdem kommt er mit keiner möglichen Kombination ins Inet. Was wir schon probiert haben:

-Dlan Adapter austauschen
-Lan kabel austauschen
-PC direkt an Router anschließen, aber sogar dann konnten wir weder ins Inet noch auf den Router zugreifen

Woran kann das liegen? Könnte evtl. durch den Stromausfall der Netzwerkport des Mainboards (Gigabyte Ma790XT-UD4P) kaputt gegangen sein?

Wir sind langsam echt am Verzweifeln, vlt wisst habt ihr ja ne idee.

mfg


----------



## midnight (15. September 2009)

Geht denn das Internet über den Router an einem anderen Rechner? Vielleicht hat es den ja zersägt beim Stromausfall. Wobei bei einem Stromausfall doch recht wenig passiert - bei einem Blitz sieht das schon anders aus.

so far


----------



## riedochs (15. September 2009)

Die DLan Adapter schlüsseln normalerweise die Verbindung, vielleicht muss die neu gesetzt werden. Genaueres sollte sich im Handbuch befinden.


----------



## zerO (15. September 2009)

2 andere PCs die am Router angeschlossen sind, haben ganz normal Internet.
Das mit dem Verschlüsseln ist ne idee, aber wenns sogar per kabel direktverbindung (10m kabel xD) ned geht?


----------



## K3n$! (15. September 2009)

Hast du ne andere Netzwerkkarte bei dir rumzuliegen, mit der du deine Netzwerkkarte vom PC mal testen könntest ?

Dann bleibt noch, den Port am Router mal zu wechseln.


----------



## zerO (19. September 2009)

Okay, Netzwerkkarte eingebaut, direkt angeschlossen, Internet läuft einwandfrei.
Dann PC wieder zurückgestellt, per Dlan angeschlossen -> wieder geht nichts...

Wir werden jetzt vielleicht Wlan ausprobieren


----------



## midnight (19. September 2009)

Nanü, vielleicht hat der DLan-Adapter einen weg? Weil ich meine das kanns doch nicht sein. Einmal geht und dann nicht mehr.


so far


----------



## GPHENOM (27. September 2009)

Bei nem kumpel musste er mehrmals die adapter tauschen weil die kaputt gegangen sind.
Ich glaub also die gehen relativ leicht kaputt.


----------



## taks (27. September 2009)

Es ist aber nicht zufällig der Netzwerkanschluss einfach deaktiviert?


----------



## Uwe64LE (27. September 2009)

Auf einem PC sollte doch die Software installiert sein, die dem Router beilag. Hast du die Adapter mal neu am Router angemeldet?


----------



## zerO (29. September 2009)

wahrscheinlich warn die dlan adapter kaputt, er hat jetzt wlan.
Das ist sogar besser, also er hat eine viel höhere Übertragungsrate


----------



## rabit (29. September 2009)

Na dann ist ja alles geklärt.


----------



## riedochs (29. September 2009)

zerO schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich warn die dlan adapter kaputt, er hat jetzt wlan.
> Das ist sogar besser, also er hat eine viel höhere Übertragungsrate



Kann passieren.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (22. Oktober 2009)

*Hi Leute,
ich habe ein ähnliches Problem. Habe auch WIN7 64bit. Per Wlan-USBstick komme ich wie gewohnt ins Internet, 
aber mit dem neuen DLAN von  Devolo(dlan 200AVplus) komm ich einfach nicht ins net. 
Unser Haus ist ein Neubau. Adapter sind richtig angeschlossen.*


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (22. Oktober 2009)

hat sich schon erledigt nach lesen des Handbuchs in Form einer PDFdatei  ich bin begeistert!! )


----------

